# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  RuA - Cafe xanh cho teen Hà Nội - cafe xanh cho teen Ha Noi

## namtram

Nếu đến RuA bằng xe đạp hoặc xe bus… chắc chắn bạn sẽ được giảm 10% ly đồ uống ngon tuyệt của mình đấy nhé!


Ấn tượng về RuA café đầu tiên với tôi là anh chủ quá khá điển trai, nhiệt tình và đặc biệt dành tất cả sự quan tâm của mình đến môi trường. Ý tưởng về RuA café được hình thành cũng từ niềm đam mê hoạt động bảo vệ môi trường của anh, đây cũng là ý tưởng đạt giải khuyến khích trong cuộc thi về ý tưởng bảo vệ môi trường mà anh tham gia.

RuA được décor theo ý tưởng chủ đạo là bảo vệ môi trường. Hầu như tất cả các vật dụng trang trí, bày biện trong quán đều được làm từ những đồ vật tái chế, bạn có thể thấy những bức tranh gỗ nhỏ, cái cây xanh… cũng đều từ những mảnh gỗ vứt đi mà anh chủ quán đi nhặt nhạnh về. Chiếc đồng hồ được thiết kế khéo léo, nhưng lại có dụng ý là chúng ta hãy bảo vệ thiên nhiên trước những nguy cơ như: Sóng thần, động đất, băng tan, cháy rừng… những thông điệp nhỏ này như gửi gắm tới những bạn teen tới đây về tầm quan trọng của việc bảo vệ môi trường.

Những trò chơi cũng được khắc lên những thông điệp nhỏ, mà bất cứ bạn teen nào cũng có thể thực hiện được như: Hãy tiết kiệm nước, hãy tiết kiệm điện, nói không với túi nilon, hãy để điều hòa trên 25 độ C… Đặc biệt nhất, nếu bạn nào quan tâm tới môi trường hoặc là sinh viên chuyên nghành môi trường thì có thể đến đây "tầm sư học đạo". Anh chủ quán cũng là dân hoạt động trong lĩnh vực môi trường nên tài liệu về mảng này khá nhiều, bạn có thể thoải mái tìm tài liệu đọc và nếu cần thiết có thể nhờ anh chủ quán hỗ trợ.














RuA có 3 tầng, mỗi tầng có một phong cách khác nhau. Nếu thích nhìn ngắm đường phố trong những ngày mát mẻ như thế này bạn có thể ngồi tại tầng 1, vì RuA ở trong ngõ nên bạn khỏi lo khoản bụi bặm đi nhé. Không gian tầng 2 có những góc nhỏ xinh xắn cho những cặp đôi muốn hẹn hò, hay nhóm bạn muốn lên đây tán gẫu. Tôi thích nhất cái góc nhỏ bên giá sách, chỉ dành cho hai người, thích nhất là những chiều mưa, ngồi nhâm ly café nóng hổi, thơm lừng, thỏa thích lựa chọn những quyển sách ngay trong tầm tay.

Tầng 3 chủ nhân quán muốn dành cho những nhóm hoạt động vì môi trường có một nơi để tổ chức hội thảo. RuA khuyến khích các hoạt động họp nhóm offline cho các câu lạc bộ, các tổ chức với mức giá ưu đãi giảm 10%, và 15% đối với các nhóm trong lĩnh vực môi trường 15% cùng hỗ trợ các thiết bị (nếu cần): loa, màn hình chiếu, bảng viết. Vào các sự kiện, ngày kỷ niệm về môi trường: RuA Coffee sẽ tổ chức các hoạt động và ưu đãi giảm giá từ 10 -30%. Nếu bạn muốn tổ chức sinh nhật, hay lễ kỷ niệm tại RuA bạn sẽ được giảm giá 10-20% hoặc được lựa chọn một móc khóa hay huy hiệu Eco-green xinh xắn.












Địa chỉ: RuA Coffee số 15, ngách 27/2 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, Hà Nội.

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán RuA Coffee*





Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## ipad

quán này cách baì trí nội thất đẹp quá

----------


## dulichkinhdo123

Nice, quá đẹp thích hợp cho teen nhiều hơn

----------

